# how long did it take you to ovulate after m/c?



## Sadie Lake (Apr 26, 2006)

I had a blighted ovum at 12 weeks earlier this month. My mw said that I'll be extra fertile when I do ovulate, but I'm just wondering when that might be. I'm really hoping that its soon because I don't want to be in my first trimester at all during the squelching July heat.

How long did it take you to ovulate after m/c? Was your m/c a blighted ovum or not? How far along were you?

Sadie


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

Well my last one was not a blighted ovum, I don't know about my first one. This last cycle I definitely ovulated, I don't think I did the two months prior so I guess you could say for me it was 3 months.


----------



## jmo (Mar 18, 2006)

None of my m/c's were blighted ovums, but we conceived again 2 wks after the first m/c (12 wks along). After the second m/c (10 wks along) I was not charting but had all the signs of ovulation 15 days post-m/c. With this last m/c 3 wks ago (8 wks along), I had a d&c (first 2 were natural) and no signs of ovulation yet.


----------



## honeybunch2k8 (Jan 14, 2008)

It's been a few months for me. I m/c in January, and I think in March I finally ovulated.


----------



## joanq (Oct 27, 2005)

After my mc at 9 1/2 weeks (baby stopped developing at 6 1/2 weeks) the miscarriage "cycle" was annovulatory, and lasted 3 weeks. After that my cycles were more normal than they were before and I got pregnant in my 4th cycle after mc.


----------



## starkyld (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm interested in hearing the responses to this as well, as I'm just finishing up the bleeding from my miscarriage right now (embryonic development stopped at 7 weeks, passed the embryo at 9 & 1/2 weeks). I'm thinking about checking my progesterone and other levels this cycle, because I don't know if things will work out for me to get them checked next cycle with insurance changes and travel obligations. I'm not sure what to expect.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I had a blighted ovum the ended at 11 weeks with a D&C. I ovulated 28 days later. In the following cycle I ovulated on CD 18, which is usual for me. I'm in my 3rd post m/c cycle and it looks like I'll ovulate around CD 18 again, but like I said that's my normal.

eta: I began temping at 15 post D&C (counted the day of the d&c as cd1) when my fertility signs showed I may be fertile. In that first cycle my LP was 10 days, generally it's 11 or 12.


----------



## birthangeldoula (Feb 1, 2008)

After my d&c in October with the first missed m/c I didn't ovulate until day 27 with my period starting 12 days after that. I'm now 19 days post d&c after my second missed m/c and haven't had any sign of ovulation. I'm a bbt charter.
My doc also told me wait until after I have my first period to begin trying again. I don't wanna --- but I will since they'll be running tests this time.


----------



## Anno (Feb 18, 2005)

I miscarried on July 3rd and menstruated July 31, and ovulated on the 14th or 15th of August - got pg that cycle, too.
I did not have a blighted ovum, I was 8 weeks pg and u/s showed baby stopped developing around 6-7 weeks.


----------



## freestyler (Jan 28, 2005)

I had D&C February 20th after we lost Baby. First period, March 20th. Next period, April 20th. It didn't seem like a strong ovulation this past cycle. Maybe this cycle will be better, because last time there was very little good mucous.

Damn, miscarriage sucks.







Missing my baby today.


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

I was charting BBT at my first m/c, which was a fetal demise at 9.5 weeks with D&C at 12.5 weeks.

It took 3-4 days for my temp to drop back to pre-ovulatory, non-pregnant ranges, and then I think that my first cycle was something like 37 or 38 days long, beginning to end, rather than 27-29 which is my average.

However - that first cycle charting showed that I ovulated about day 30 and had a very short luteal phase - almost certainly too short to sustain a pregnancy. My temps were above cover but not as high as usual - in my case TTC right away would have been risking an immediate second miscarriage. It took me 9 months to get pregnant again after that miscarriage.

My second m/c was at 6 weeks, natural, and pretty much everything proceeded as though it had been a period, next cycle 28 days later. I didn't bother to chart because I figured from the previous experience I wasn't going to try for a month or two (and didn't)


----------



## jprivora (Feb 16, 2007)

I miscarried my blighted ovum sometime around 28ish weeks. Once I passed the placenta and my hCG levels were zero, I pretty much ovulated two weeks after my body was free of the blighted ovum. I'm on my second post-mc cycle and my temps are showing ovulation around day 14/15 which is about 5 days earlier then pre-mc/messed up cycles after my daughter.
I hope everything gets resolved for you and you can start trying soon.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

I had a blighted ovum that I m/c at 7w1d. We tracked my HCG a few times a week. I O'd again when they were at 6 on CD 23 after the m/c. Which is about 10 days late for me. However, my LP was 4 days shorter than normal. The following cycle I o'd 2 days late and again had a shortened LP (just 10 days as opposed to 14). Waiting to see what happens this cycle!


----------



## aileen (Jan 23, 2006)

i m/c naturally between 12 and 13 weeks (meaning it took about a week with the placenta and sack finally coming right about 13 weeks...) and i'm pretty sure it was a blighted ovum.
i had no other signs of fertility but had a regular, if not slightly heavy, bleed exactly 28 days later.
good luck to you, mama!
it took me so long to be ready to try again; i admire your resolve!


----------



## happylemon (Nov 5, 2006)

My BO passed at 8.5 weeks, I had bleeding 4 weeks later and Oed two weeks after that, so 6 weeks total. The bleeding I had began right around when my HCG reached 0.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

I generally ovulate 2 weeks later to a month later. I miscarried very very early on right before I was pregnant with ds. I ovulated two weeks after the miscarriage and that was when I got pregnant with ds.








I also had a blighted ovum m/c 9 months ago, and I ovulated the following month after the m/c.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sadie Lake* 
How long did it take you to ovulate after m/c? Was your m/c a blighted ovum or not? How far along were you?


I don't know if my miscarriage was a blighted ovum or not. Is there a way to tell? Some have suggested it was a blighted ovum. I miscarried at about 11 weeks, and got my period pretty much to the day a month later. I don't remember if I ovulated in that month in between, because I don't always pay attention to the signs.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

I m/c on July 26th, I was 8 weeks along, and I found out August 30th that I was again pregnant - Dr and U/S tech figured that I ovulated exactly 2 weeks after my m/c.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

I had my 1st m/c in Dec 05 - I ovulated 4 months later.

I had my 2nd m/c 10/4/07 (which I had to have a D&E for a placenta that was retained.) I ovulated on October 27, 23 days later.

I had my 3rc m/c 1/08 - I ovulated 2 weeks later.

I had my 4th m/c 4/08 - ovulated 4/18 or 4/19

Best wishes to you!

Take care,
Jen


----------



## Bennie45 (Apr 7, 2008)

Before I was preg, I was very on time. 28d cycle.
Loss in July 07 D&C supposed to be 10w Baby didn't progress after 5w. ( "." not till 45 days later-stayed on that cycle)
2nd loss Nov 07. 7.5 weeks baby stopped growing after 6.5. Misscarrage at home "." 30 days later now on that cycle.
Personally I think that natural Mc and home if better on your bod. Also helps to get you "." back in order.


----------



## perl (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm not sure. I m/c on 3/24 and am just (today) starting to have some very slight spotting that looks like AF is on the way.

I'm wondering if I might have had an anovulatory cycle this month, as I was on the lookout for EWCM and saw none. I also didn't have a mid-cycle migraine and subsequent tender BBs like I usually get after I ovulate.

I'm pretty surprised that AF is most likely on the way - I thought I'd ovulate late or something. Who knows what's going on here?
















sorry -this probably doesn't help you out a lot, as it seems to be pretty ramble-y!


----------

